# If Uber adds a tip option it will get creepy



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I was thinking about the thread where yoyodyne mentioned the tip option coming soon and it made me think about how many drivers will turn into kiss asses and pax will pick up on it and start rating drivers lower because of it.

Imagine how many people out there that may have the personality of a kiss ass and how they would come across as brown nosing to increase the likelihood of a tip. How many drivers ratings would tank because of it?

Imagine how submissive most folks are now because of the rating system.

Anyway, the tip option would be a major game changer and would likely increase driver morale across the board but my concern is how many people would try to take advantage of the a ability for a pax to add $ on top.

What do you think ?

Do you see drivers be given the rope they need to hang themselves (ratings drop)?

I, for one, don't believe a tip option will ever arrive.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber will Never add the tip option ever.did I just say never and ever.. when I drive for Lyft I don't even remember that there are tips involved..it's more like a meh! But on my daily summary it does make me smile.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I notice how skeptical the title is starting with an "if", it is a big "If" and makes for a great wishful thinking. Uber will keep adding mandatory tips for itself with every ride in the facade of safe rider fee.


----------



## BlonquitaCubana (Dec 16, 2015)

I think tipping should totally be an option! It's up to the rider if they tip or not but by not even giving the rider an option gives the impression they aren't "Allowed" to tip for the exceptional service they were provided.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

BlonquitaCubana said:


> I think tipping should totally be an option!.


It's not about what YOU or ME or anyone else thinks. It's what uber thinks..


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

BlonquitaCubana said:


> I think tipping should totally be an option! It's up to the rider if they tip or not but by not even giving the rider an option gives the impression they aren't "Allowed" to tip for the exceptional service they were provided.


The problem is once there is an OPTION it becomes an EXPECTATION. Uber is fine just the way it is. If you want to tip, take out a fiver.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I have no expectations of tips and I drive Lyft exclusively. However, tips are much appreciated. Giving the pax a cashless option for tipping is great, especially if someone simply doesn't have cash on them.

As for acting like a suck up, I treat people well in general as that is simple decency. Even with pill tool pax I am professional and professionally polite. They arrive at their destination safely and that is the objective. They may receive a 1 Star from me because they earned it, but I never expect a tip even if the pax was elated.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't think adding tipping option to the Uber app will cause any rating issues since Lyft has it, and my rating on Lyft is actually higher than on Uber, and I get around 10% tip which I treat as a bonus.

Uber passengers are all confused about tip. Most of them think because it says tip not required, that tip is included in the fare! Only the few smart ones who actually ask the drivers about it understand, and they tip.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok cheaper than a bus cheaper than owning your own car. Über will not add anything that allows the price of a trip to rise. You add a tip option it could create the situation were people feel obliged to tip. People feel obliged to tip they will start looking at other options thus hurting Uber's turnover and profit. A tip option for a driver will cost Uber money it just will not happen.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Bottom line, Uber won't add anything that they can't take a cut out of. They legally cannot garnish tips, so therefore there is no reason for them to add a tipping function.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

sicky said:


> Bottom line, Uber won't add anything that they can't take a cut out of. They legally cannot garnish tips, so therefore there is no reason for them to add a tipping function.


Unless their hand is forced by the drivers. If their pool of drivers dries up because of the issue I think there would be movement but that is unlikely to happen. In the end, there will be no tipping option because there will be driver-less cars soon enough anyway. GM just sunk $500 million in LYFT for that eventuality.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Ok cheaper than a bus cheaper than owning your own car. Über will not add anything that allows the price of a trip to rise. You add a tip option it could create the situation were people feel obliged to tip. People feel obliged to tip they will start looking at other options thus hurting Uber's turnover and profit. A tip option for a driver will cost Uber money it just will not happen.


What other options? Lyft has tipping, so do taxis. You don't have to tip the bus driver. 
You're expected to tip at restaurants because they make $2 an hour. When the rates were over $1.50 a mile, drivers made a lot so they didn't need tips. With lower rates, people should tip the difference


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> there will be driver-less cars soon enough anyway. GM just sunk $500 million in LYFT for that eventuality.


Yes, and by 2015 everyone will be wearing Google Glasses and driving a Segway to work.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> What other options? Lyft has tipping, so do taxis. You don't have to tip the bus driver.
> You're expected to tip at restaurants because they make $2 an hour. When the rates were over $1.50 a mile, drivers made a lot so they didn't need tips. With lower rates, people should tip the difference


People use that shit about $2 an hour to guilt the public into leaving tips. In almost every situation, an employee CANNOT legally make less than minimum wage by hourly wage + tips. If that amount is less than minimum wage the employer MUST make up the difference or face serious fines.

http://webapps.dol.gov/elaws/faq/esa/flsa/002.htm
http://www.dol.gov/whd/state/tipped.htm



SafeT said:


> Yes, and by 2015 everyone will be wearing Google Glasses and driving a Segway to work.


Keep yucking it up. Enjoy the ride while you can. Less than 7 years away and the estimate is being constantly reduced.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> What other options? Lyft has tipping, so do taxis. You don't have to tip the bus driver.
> You're expected to tip at restaurants because they make $2 an hour. When the rates were over $1.50 a mile, drivers made a lot so they didn't need tips. With lower rates, people should tip the difference


 Tipping is bad under the über business model. It's about market share and drivers artificially pushing the cost up by receiving tips simply hurts über. Uber has nothing to sell but price there is no point in lowering prices they charge by 10% to have passengers tip 10% . If they wanted passengers to pay 10% more they would charge 10% more and take 25% of that. There is not anything to be gained by adding a tip option and losing market share. Über is trying to do you a favour by keeping you busy.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You gotta understand the wording Uber uses. It doesn't flat out forbid tipping but it does everything in its power to try to subconsciously make people think that tipping is already included. It makes riders think that drivers are going to get a portion already so it's not needed. They do that so that subconsciously it always looks like Uber's the cheaper option, over Lyft.

It's like the safe riders fee, that fee is ONLY designed to circumvent the fact that they would otherwise be paying us a portion of the commission if it was called a rate. We all know the amount of money and revenue they pull in from those fees far outweighs any cost generated by them pulling a background check and any other possible stupid false fees they want to say they need to fullfill. Those are flat profits that Uber gets, at the drivers expense. That's why they don't want people to tip, because they want people to be able to not have to tip AND see that fee added.

There's no other service industry where you see a company outlandishly proclaim there is no need to tip. In fact, this should be illegal. I really hope lawmakers close this ridiculous loophole that Uber is exploiting by continously telling customers tips are not needed.

I also hope that the lawsuit will help to force Uber to include all commissions Uber receives is included in their 25% commission they receive and nothing is left out for them to steal from drivers.

As it stands now, the way I see it is that in our contract we are agreeing to give them 25% so this should include any and all money so this safe rides fee should be included in that so they should only be getting 25% of that fee as well and they are not. It seems like common sense.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You gotta understand the wording Uber uses. It doesn't flat out forbid tipping but it does everything in its power to try to subconsciously make people think that tipping is already included. It makes riders think that drivers are going to get a portion already so it's not needed. They do that so that subconsciously it always looks like Uber's the cheaper option, over Lyft.
> 
> It's like the safe riders fee, that fee is ONLY designed to circumvent the fact that they would otherwise be paying us a portion of the commission if it was called a rate. We all know the amount of money and revenue they pull in from those fees far outweighs any cost generated by them pulling a background check and any other possible stupid false fees they want to say they need to fullfill. Those are flat profits that Uber gets, at the drivers expense. That's why they don't want people to tip, because they want people to be able to not have to tip AND see that fee added.
> 
> ...


We are talking about a corporation owned and operated by a psychopath who is so self-absorbed that he cannot understand why people hate him.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Über is trying to do you a favour by keeping you busy.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Backdash said:


>


Yes, Uber makes drivers so busy there are none available in DFW unless they are within 10 minutes of you if UberX or within 17 minutes if they are UberBlack or UberSUV. Otherwise you are hosed...so choose Lyft.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber will start sending us Christmas bonuses and opening up 401K plans before they install a tip option on the app.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberwagoner said:


> We are talking about a corporation owned and operated by a psychopath who is so self-absorbed that he cannot understand why people hate him.


Does he really care why everyone hates him?


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Does he really care why everyone hates him?


No, not really. He is a psychopath after all. He neither understands nor cares.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Uber will start sending us Christmas bonuses and opening up 401K plans before they install a tip option on the app.


Uber gave me a 1 cent Christmas bonus and a pat on the back. I's happy!


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Uber gave me a 1 cent Christmas bonus and a pat on the back. I's happy!


You manage your expectations well paduwan.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Does he really care why everyone hates him?


If I had a 6Bil networth I wouldn't care if or why everyone hated me.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Slon said:


> If I had a 6Bil networth I wouldn't care if or why everyone hated me.


Unfortunately, money, power, and assets are the only reason for living some people have. Sure, you can enjoy it while you live...but you sure as heck aren't taking any of it with you when you die.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Unfortunately, money, power, and assets are the only reason for living some people have. Sure, you can enjoy it while you live...but you sure as heck aren't taking any of it with you when you die.


It's a pretty good reason.

Only thing I don't get is why he still works. I'be cashing out and buying my own island.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> Does he really care why everyone hates him?


He doesn't. He's adding billions to his wealth each passing year so why would he give a rat's ass? The females love him...I mean the gold diggers.


----------



## greppipietro (Mar 7, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Tipping is bad under the über business model. It's about market share and drivers artificially pushing the cost up by receiving tips simply hurts über. Uber has nothing to sell but price there is no point in lowering prices they charge by 10% to have passengers tip 10% . If they wanted passengers to pay 10% more they would charge 10% more and take 25% of that. There is not anything to be gained by adding a tip option and losing market share. Über is trying to do you a favour by keeping you busy.


 No, this is working, is not being busy. If I am a contractor for a building company, and spent 7 hours to repair the roof in a private property, you are not keeping me busy, you are making profit out of me. I am working.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberwagoner said:


> No, not really. He is a psychopath after all. He neither understands nor cares.


You're all wrong. He's so self absorbed he doesn't even know.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I was thinking about the thread where yoyodyne mentioned the tip option coming soon and it made me think about how many drivers will turn into kiss asses and pax will pick up on it and start rating drivers lower because of it.
> 
> Imagine how many people out there that may have the personality of a kiss ass and how they would come across as brown nosing to increase the likelihood of a tip. How many drivers ratings would tank because of it?
> 
> ...


I think this is a reach.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah my waitress and bartenders are super duper creepy!!! Good point!!


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I was thinking about the thread where yoyodyne mentioned the tip option coming soon and it made me think about how many drivers will turn into kiss asses and pax will pick up on it and start rating drivers lower because of it.
> 
> Imagine how many people out there that may have the personality of a kiss ass and how they would come across as brown nosing to increase the likelihood of a tip. How many drivers ratings would tank because of it?


It's no different than sitting down at a restaurant and a drop dead gorgeous waitress comes up to take your order, smiling, flirting, and dripping with all the charm she could muster- all cause she wants a tip before you leave. Outside of that restaurant, she wouldn't give you the time of day.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea but replace that "gorgeous" chick with some random loser Uber driver.

So creepy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctuberdude (Dec 18, 2015)

so many of you pull stuff from your butts it is amusing... 

My simple suggestion.. engage your riders. I am at a 4.92 rating at 613 trips and receive tips on about 50% of my rides now. I educate the riders in a professional way depending on the conversation and never feel entitled to tipping. at the end of the day, it is at their discretion.. I treat everyone equally...


----------

